# Angel eyes for 6th Gen



## umnitza (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## ifightthefoo (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats sick. Howd you do that?


----------



## umnitza (Aug 31, 2007)

ifightthefoo said:


> Thats sick. Howd you do that?


we do it for customers all the time
Just a little bumper and headlight removal


----------

